# 2009 rogue rims upgrade



## catommybw1805 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a 2009 rogue s...I have steel wheel.....I want to upgrade to 18' oem Nissan rogue wheel ..I wonder if it will fit....and also can I use the old tpms sensor on the new wheels????and do I need new nuts also ?? please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The wheel should fit, the TPMS sensors will swap over...I'm not sure if the lug nuts are the same. The thread will be the same; if the 18" use a standard chrome acorn, they will work, but if they are shouldered, you'll need the lugnuts.


----------

